# Russian Shotguns



## jwillmoore (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi,

Can anyone help me with partial advice please? I have been looking at the new Russian shotguns that are now available in Canada. One in particular sparks my interest, the RMO-93-2 "Rys-U. The pictures do not give it justice. It is one very nice looking piece. I have visited the dealer a couple of times just to hold it. Unfortunately, they do not have a firing range so that I can try it out. Sadly, I have not been able to find any information about them except from the dealer and the manufacturer.

http://home.tula.net/tularms/indexen.htm
http://armrus.com/info/e_armDetail.php?mod_ID=11

Can anyone direct me to any other place where I can get some info about them?

Thanks

JW


----------

